# Accidents Happen...Didnt think it would happen to me



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was gone all weekend and on Saturday Morning John called me at 7am to let me know he has a problem. BJ my oldest woke him up to let him know that Rose had babies...WHAT how could this happen...Ok i KNOW how it happened. lol but how, Monty works fast the 2 times I caught him out of his room and by Rose he was working the wrong end on her. 

SO any how I have to move forward and not worry about the how and just focus on making sure every one is ok. Rose had 2 black babies on 3.20.10 I am not naming them and trying not to get attached until I feel they will make it.

Rose seems to b a great mom and has pulled a boat load of fur, and to me seems to be feeding them also. they are squirmy little things tho

Baby 1











baby 2


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

Baby 2


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

I do have a question tho. Why has she been peeing all over. i guess on Sat. She was spraying all over the outside of the cage and now she wont pee or poop in the litter pan??? any ideas??


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 22, 2010)

I have no idea. Is she peeing in the nest?
Your new kids r cute


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 22, 2010)

With her being older, did you check her bottom and everything? To make sure she don't have any kits stuck.... just a suggestion.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ya John did over the weekend and I did as well, she did have blood in her pee after all this happened I guess..i think that might just b normal, it want a lot but almost like it was cleaning itself out.

He bottom is so wet tho, better today but yuck lol


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 22, 2010)

Being move to Rabbitry and Showroom at OP's request.

Kat

Oh welcome little bundles of joy. Y'all are so cute.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

THX A BUNCH KAT!!!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 22, 2010)

That is normal for blood. Congrats on the babies.... What are the babies?? (breed)


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> That is normal for blood. Congrats on the babies.... What are the babies?? (breed)


Dad is a Flemish Giant and mom is a Satin x


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats.....hope all goes well!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

THX Peg


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 22, 2010)

Very interested breed!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol yes it is Misty


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 23, 2010)

How is the mom today? The peeing all over could be her way of protecting the babies. It's their instinct not to pee near the babies (to avoid attracting preditors) and she may not want to use the litter box so close to them. She'll settle down as the litter matures.

Congrats on your "Twins"! Very cute!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thx Cathy...That is great to know cuz I am going thru a lot of paper towels when she is out of her cage...Oh and well when I clean her cage in the mornings too

I will b updating pics and a short video a bit later


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 23, 2010)

BABY 1















BABY 2


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 23, 2010)

Baby 2


----------



## cheryl (Mar 23, 2010)

Aww look at this cute wittle face...i just wanna reach through my laptop screen and give that little nose a scratch...


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 23, 2010)

That is my fav. pic too It has been hard putting them back in the nest. I just wanna snuggle all day


----------



## Kate_L (Mar 23, 2010)

they are adorable !!!!


----------



## crystal (Mar 24, 2010)

I have one very important question... how do you tell the two apart? 

they are cuties.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 24, 2010)

*crystal wrote: *


> I have one very important question... how do you tell the two apart?
> 
> they are cuties.


I marked ones babies ear with a red permanent marker


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 24, 2010)

They are so cute.  I can't wait to get some more babies here!

When my flemish had babies, she had 13 of them, I would pick one everyday and just snuggle it. lol I would lay on the bench outside in the sun and snuggle with it. They would just fall asleep while I was petting them. Hahahaha. I think I started that when they were about 5 days old. They were just way to cute to leave in that box all day. lol


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 24, 2010)

Isn't it fun to watch them grow? I could sit and watch babies all day...and hold them all day too.

I'm so happy that even though you didn't plan this - you get to share in this experience of watching babies grow.

Will you keep them both if they make it to weaning, etc? (They look very healthy).


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 24, 2010)

BABY 1








BABY 2


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 24, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Isn't it fun to watch them grow? I could sit and watch babies all day...and hold them all day too.
> 
> I'm so happy that even though you didn't plan this - you get to share in this experience of watching babies grow.
> 
> Will you keep them both if they make it to weaning, etc? (They look very healthy).


I am having fun watching them squirm around..so cute

I wanna keep them and John doesnt... I usually get may way lol

I was thinking they looked healthy also from all the posts I looked at on RO. But I am still not gonna take it for granted. I have read a lot of postd from everyone else and death is still in the back of my mind...not to b morbid, but I think i need to b conscience of it


----------



## Kate_L (Mar 24, 2010)

how are they doing they are adorable


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 24, 2010)

They are adorable! I LOVE watching them grow


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 25, 2010)

BABY 1




BABY 2


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 25, 2010)

Babies r doing well today. they r so active I can hear them rooting around in the nest, and when I pick them up they make cute noises from time to time. I just cant get over how adorable their little teeth r. I look at them every time I pick them up lol 

Rose seems to me to b a great mom. As I am writing this I see she is in the nest probably feeding them, but I see she is licking them. 

I am sick of cleaning pee...lol


----------



## bengal77 (Mar 25, 2010)

So adorable! I think that you should keep at least one and call it research. This is an interesting mixed breeding.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 25, 2010)

Research ha ha ha What would u use for a nick name then...??? Urch or maybe Urchy lmao


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 26, 2010)

Baby 1






Baby 2


----------



## bunnylove817 (Mar 26, 2010)

Look at those feet! So cute


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh my! What cuties....

Hope they continue to thrive and that you can add them to your family... nothing like baby rabbits...

Congratulations!

Denise


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 29, 2010)

Babies 3.27.10










Babies 3.28.10





Babies 3.29.10





Baby 1





Baby 2





If you look at the last pic from today the babies have their eyes open YAY!!!!!


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 29, 2010)

My 2nd favorite day...1st is when they are born and 2nd when they open up their little eyes and I can say "Hi baby! I'm your grandma!" lol

They are so huge already! Adorable


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 29, 2010)

I know they r getting real big


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 29, 2010)

Too cute!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 30, 2010)

The babies r 10 days old and getting active. But my question is when do they start jumping out of the nest box and when that happens what do i need to worry about or prepare for. 

Also when can I take them outside to play???


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 30, 2010)

Aww too cute!! I can't wait for my kits to arrive


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG there soooooooo cute


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is their video from yesterday


----------



## todd131 (Mar 31, 2010)

wow! that video is really neat they are really cute. i love when the one ventures off the towel and flops on his/her belly, legs go right out.

i am confused about one thing though,it looks like you have been handling them since day 3 i thought that when they were weaning they should not be handled? what are you doing so that the mother feeds them ie.how do you 're scent' them?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 31, 2010)

It's ok to handle Domestic babies the day they are born!
Most mothers don't worry about it the human scent on the babies. If mother is protective of them you can rub your hands on her then on the babies and feed mom a treat while you look the babies.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

I did always rub mom b4 i handled the babies to let her know I mean no harm, and i let her know when i am done with them too. She is a great mom it seems to me and i havent been rubbing her the last couple days since she has jumped out of the cage b4 i went to get them. I am glad tho I have been handling them cuz when i let them out to play this morning on the floor no matter how far they roamed they always came back to check in with me...it was awful cute


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 31, 2010)

Handling babies from the day they are born is very important. Counting the babies, checking them over for injury and cleaning out the nest to remove any uneaten placentas or dead babies should be done as soon after birth as possible. If the nest is not inspected, then placentas or dead babies will start to rot and will kill the babies.

The mothers instincts to care for her young is stronger than any strange scent on her babies. I try to wash my hands before handling babies, but other than that I take no other precautions. I have worked with many foster rabbits with babies, and they will meet me the same day I start handling and checking the babies. All of them have continued to feed and care for their babies regardless of me handling the babies.

Not handling babies I think was started to keep people from disturbing wild rabbit nests. A lot of people will find a wild rabbit nest, not see the mother around and assume it is abandoned and that the babies need to be rescued. So by telling people not to touch the nest or the mother won't come back or that she will harm the babies will keep people from disturbing too many wild rabbit nests. And in the case of wild rabbits, leaving the nest is the best thing to do, but again if the nest does get disturbed and the babies are touched, mom will still come back and care for her babies.

-Dawn


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

Baby 1










Baby 2





Sophia was watching the babies while they r on the floor


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG cuteness over load needs to be added to the tittle. 

They look good had I not got Jessi I would have taken your little girl in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

lol i wish i could tell if i had a girl or a boy...I would have fed ex'ed one to u too lmao


----------



## bengal77 (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG, way too cute!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes! Handling babies is very important.. When I got 3 mini rex's they werent tame. You could tell they didnt like human's touching them.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 5, 2010)

16 days old
Baby 2





Baby 1


----------



## Luluznewz (Apr 5, 2010)

awwww...They are so cute and little.

But considering how old they are they arn't that little!! They look really large to me. Are you expecting them to be large like the flemish? 

I wish I was close enough to steal one from you.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 6, 2010)

I am thinking they will be looking like flemish Jessica


----------



## cheryl (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh my goodness they are just so precious


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 8, 2010)

18 days old
Baby 1 





Baby 2





I have decided to NOT keep the babies  even tho it is sad to make this decision, it will b for the best


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 9, 2010)

too cute! I understand that it will be har but I am sure you will find two fantastic homes for them!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope so Sarah I have been collecting info so I can screen the potential parents.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2010)

Wait till they hit about a month old....oh my. It gets even more fun!

They look adorable - of course!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 10, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Wait till they hit about a month old....oh my. It gets even more fun!
> 
> They look adorable - of course!


u said the same thing when they opened their eyes...oh now i am getting excited for that stage now too lol


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 10, 2010)

I am sure you will find good homes for them, I am going to be in the same boat too, I know my mom wants one as a house bunny now that she has seen how much fun my buns are and she understands the work that goes into them but as for the other two I am starting to look around.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

I want to find good homes but the add I posted on CL has been flagged/removed. here it is:

Titlefarm & garden) Large Rabbits/ Bunnies/ Bunny for sale

I have 2 black baby bunnies for sale. They are pet quality and will be sold to INDOOR - PET homes. They will be ready to leave their mom on May 15th and will be LARGE rabbits when fully matured. Any where from 10 to 14 pounds, and are Flemish Giant - American Satin cross. Mom and Dad on site. They have been handled from day one and are curious but docile, and friendly. They will need a large cage and room to exercise daily. This is a long commitment so SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY!!! and i will have a few questions for you if you are interested. I am selling them for $30.00 each or $50.00 for both. feel free to email me at [email protected] THANKS in the pics are the 2 babies...Mom is the redish colored American Satin and the Dad is the black Flemish Giant


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Apr 12, 2010)

Sure are cute


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 12, 2010)

Since momma Rose died they are going to need a lot of nutrition that they would get from her. Have they been eating greens? All my mommas get a salad everynight and I start all the babies at two weeks old eating pellets and little pieces of diffrent greens. They need unlimited pellets, alfalfa hay(I use the cubes and give grass hay), and whatever else you feed.

Since they are so young and still need momma I would get benebac, a friend who breeds says she gives it once a week to all her babies until 10 weeks and she has had better luck with babies living since giving it. We can not get it around here so she orders it off of some rabbit site online. I have one tube of it she gave me that I keep around.

How are the babies doing so far? They will probably bond very close to you with mom gone. You will become mom. I would love to take one if we could get a ride.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

Babies r doing good so far I have them on formula a pro biotic and i gave them a bit of applesauce today.

I was under the impression that giving greens was not a good idea til they r 6 months old

I do have benabac on hand but have not used it yet


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 12, 2010)

If Rose ate veggies it is fine for the babies, just give slowly. Many people have diffrent opinions but I personally think eating leafy veg as soon as they start eating really help with their growth and health.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 12, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wait till they hit about a month old....oh my. It gets even more fun!
> ...


Probably because it keeps getting more and more fun...and Nyx's kits are a month old now and we enjoy them so much.

Its when they get to the teen stage that you want to pull your hair out. Suddenly when you say "bedtime" and shoo them to bed with the broom like usual - they turn around and fight back or run away.

That's when it isn't so fun....cause I laugh so hard I almost double over. 

Then I get serious about shooing them to bed.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 12, 2010)

It probably got flagged because you can't sell pets on Craigslist. You can rehome them in the Pets sectionor sellthem as livestock in Farm& Garden. Even if you post in Pets, you may still have a problem rehoming them,as people may still think you bred them intentionally.

Here's an article on selling/rehoming pets on CL: http://www.ehow.com/how_5741603_avoid-pet-ad-flagged-craigslist.html

Hope that helps!

Oh, and you need to post more pictures again! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## c&c babies (Apr 12, 2010)

oh their so so so cute!!!!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 12, 2010)

I just realized mama had passed away - here is a link on caring for orphaned rabbits by Dana Krempels

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/orphan.html

From that site:

# Three to six weeks: 13-15 cc/ml each feeding (two feedings) As always, quantity may be LESS depending on the size of the rabbit.


and...

Weaning

A domestic rabbit feeds her babies for about 8 weeks, gradually decreasing the frequency of feedings until they lose interest. Your baby bunnies will start to nibble on pellets and solid food at about the age of two to three weeks, but this does NOT mean they are ready to be weaned. In fact, it's even more important that you continue feeding colostrum-enhanced formula to help control the growth of potentially harmful pathogens as the babies introduce new bacteria into their systems.

If the babies still beg for nursing by the age of six - eight weeks, you can begin to dilute the formula with clean drinking water. Start with 25% water to 75% formula, and gradually decrease the percentage of milk until the babies lose interest. It's less traumatic for you and the babies to gradually wean them this way. (And it's a great little trick taught to me by my own pediatrician father, Geza J. Krempels, M.D.)


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 12, 2010)

I didn't know that the momma died. I am so sorry I missed that. I am lucky so far, my momma wants the runty one and friends of mine want another one he comes from a family that doesn't believe animals should be caged so that should be good. One more to go. I really hope you can find them each a home. Have you tried kijiji? google your hometown and kijiji and see if you have one you can sell pets there


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

thx a bunch Peg!!!!! Any help/advice is always welcome!!!!

I know I sound like a broken record but Dave has been helping me, and what a God send.

Sarah thx I completely forgot about Kijiji...good call


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

some one asked for pics of the babies...I have a video


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 12, 2010)

They're HUGE....wow....bigger than Nyx's I think. 

Tiny always loved babies - Hermes wants to mount them - Mercury is great when the kids are little and get to play while he's having playtime...


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

I missed recording it but Monty at one point just melted to the floor waiting for pets or something when he went next to them. The babies seem to have there personalities formed..one is a follower...the other is more adventurous. Both melt when petted tho which reminds me of Monty


----------

